# Lifelines



## pasinthrough (Oct 2, 2012)

A good friend of mine climbed into his lock on last Thursday. As he was standing there putting his strap around the tree, some part of the stand broke sending him to the ground. This guy is in outstanding shape physically and landed on his feet, rolling onto his back. He ended up with a compression fracture of the L1 and two herniated disc. Nothing else was injured. When he called me Friday morning and told me this story, I got on line and ordered enough rope to make lifelines for my sets.

I researched the forum here and found that you need to use rope with a 10:1 strength ratio for the load it will be used on. The 7/16" main static line I used is rated at 7,100 # and the 7mm accessory cord I used for the prusick knots are rated at 2,100#. I made my purchase from Knot & Rope Supply Ltd. (www.knotandrope.com). The ordering went smooth and my rope arrived today via fedex.

I cut my main line in 25' lengths and melted the ends. I then cut the 7mm cord to 32" lengths and melted those ends too. I then tied the 7mm cord into a loop with an overhand knot and tightened it down. The 25' main line had a similar loop tied in one end to feed the line through and tighten to the tree at head height when in the stand. I even put two prusick knots on each line just in case I use a separate camera man or take someone else hunting with me.

I have roughly $22 in each lifeline at this point.

If you hunt out of a lock on, please use these. 

My friend had just put that stand up one week prior to his fall. We don't even know what part of the stand broke at this point, but when he is up to going back, we will examine the cause and I'll try to report back.


----------



## Hoyt804 (Oct 2, 2012)

I've been wanting to get some of these and keep putting it off.  I know it's only a matter of time before something is going to happen.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Oct 2, 2012)

I started using homemade lifelines too this season.  Should have done it long ago!  I use a double fisherman's knot for the prusik.  And you'll want to tie the bottom to the tree or step so it'll be tight as you slide the prusik up.


----------



## stick_slinger (Oct 2, 2012)

Glad he is alrite man.. I try and stress the importance of fitness to people but its hard to get through to people on it, now i just say its just something i like, just my thing.. Wish people would come across more stories like this and maybe it will help them understand the importance of improving and maintaining your level of fitness.. I had a buddy that got run over by a truck on a farm like 2 years ago and if it wasnt for his level of fitness he would be paralyzed now, but he is walking around everyday and you cant even tell nothing is wrong with him... I know this is more about safety, but only helps prove my point on the importance of fitness.. Stay safe out there boys.

CJ


----------



## watermedic (Oct 2, 2012)

That is basically how I do mine.


----------



## Y.T. (Oct 2, 2012)

That's the setup I use with my climber. Special ordered the caribener that attaches my harness to the pruisk. 

Safety is must! Especially now that I have a wife and kids!


----------



## deadend (Oct 2, 2012)

Re-tie those prusiks with a double fisherman's knot.  Those overhands aren't proper in application and can start to capsize with loading.


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 2, 2012)

Dang, good news to know he'll be alright. Hes reeeeal lucky.
Thats a great idea for lockons. I quit using them when I had a screw in step pull out. 
I was camping alone on the oconee river bottom swamps in Wilkerson co. No cell phone either. 
Its been a Summit Open shot and safety strap from then on. I put it on when I get on the platform and it doesn't come off until I need to step off.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 3, 2012)

I didn't make mine, I bought a couple HSS versions. Last year I started putting one on each set. I am tied in from the ground. I'm not scared or nervous about getting into or out of a stand. It has never bothered me. However I realize now that so many thing are out of my control. If I get any higher than a dove stool I wear a safety harness.


----------



## Mark K (Oct 3, 2012)

Someone please post pics of actual setup with a ladder stand please.


----------



## yellowfin (Oct 3, 2012)

Is this the same thing you made? 

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/hunter-safety-system-life-line.aspx?a=424281


----------



## pasinthrough (Oct 3, 2012)

yellowfin said:


> Is this the same thing you made?
> 
> http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/hunter-safety-system-life-line.aspx?a=424281


 
yep, very close.


----------



## Frank-n-Tines (Oct 3, 2012)

Can't get 'em in the tree, fast enough.  Nice job!


----------



## Hobie246 (Oct 3, 2012)

deadend said:


> Re-tie those prusiks with a double fisherman's knot.  Those overhands aren't proper in application and can start to capsize with loading.



Very true about the knot.

Nice set-up.  Try this knot to tie your prusik cord.

http://www.animatedknots.com/doublefishermans/


----------



## pasinthrough (Oct 3, 2012)

Ok, ok, I get it.  I used the wrong knot.  So why has every choker I've bought over the last 10+ years have this exact same knot tied on the main line and prusick? 

The ones I've had came from Summit Treestands, Lone Wolf and HSS.


----------



## deadend (Oct 3, 2012)

Summit puts some glue on the knot as well as using that soft cordage. Never agreed with it. Summit makes stands, they don't focus on ropecraft.


----------



## Bama B (Oct 3, 2012)

The Knot you used is fine the only thing that I would suggest is that you load your Lines and knots up with some weight to cinch all your knots. The type of line you are using is bullet proof. Also most safty lines are single braid. The line you are using is double braid it uses a cover or what we refer to as a jacket over a inner core. I trust my life with this style line everyday. We use the double fisherman on ours only because we sew the ends of the lines.


----------



## Bama B (Oct 3, 2012)

By the way safty harness/lines manufactures load test each one before selling. this is why most of there knots and lines our cinched properly. They also either sew or staple/bull nose the bitter ends.


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 4, 2012)

Bama B said:


> The Knot you used is fine the only thing that I would suggest is that you load your Lines and knots up with some weight to cinch all your knots. The type of line you are using is bullet proof. Also most safty lines are single braid. The line you are using is double braid it uses a cover or what we refer to as a jacket over a inner core. I trust my life with this style line everyday. We use the double fisherman on ours only because we sew the ends of the lines.



^^what he said


----------



## treehugger49 (Oct 4, 2012)

As one who hunts alone 95% of the time, I can't afford to take chances, and besides, I'm just not comfortable hunting off the ground unless securely tied to the tree from liftoff to touchdown.

I use the Summit lifeline (they call it their SOP climbing system) with each of my hang-ons, and their tree-climbing safety rope when using my climber.

Glad to hear your friend was not more seriously injured.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Oct 4, 2012)

That is a great idea. Its not worth leaven our family behind.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 5, 2012)

Good thread sir, thank you.
I hope your buddy heals completely. Back injuries are tough.


----------



## stickandstrang (Oct 5, 2012)

pasinthrough said:


> Ok, ok, I get it.  I used the wrong knot.  So why has every choker I've bought over the last 10+ years have this exact same knot tied on the main line and prusick?
> 
> The ones I've had came from Summit Treestands, Lone Wolf and HSS.



Just FYI, it takes about 3ft of cord to be able to tie this Double Fishermans knot and then to tie your Prussic on your life line. I thought I'd throw that in so you don't waste rope like I did...lol

also for those of you who are like me and never was much of a Boy Scout, you can get an app for your phone by searching Grogg knots to have a handy reference when needed.

BE SAFE GENTS, FALLS HURT, I BEEN THERE, DONE THAT!
Great thread BTW, THANKS MUCH!


----------



## CORNFED500 (Oct 9, 2012)

I made a short one of these a few years ago that i use with my climber, and no one else i hunt with uses a harness which always bothers me.   But i have talked one of my buddies into buying one but he has owned it for a year and not used it, he doesn't like the strap that goes around the tree i nee to make him a short one for his climber and keep trying to encourage him into wearing it.


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm glad your buddy is going to be OK, more or less.

I have one of these from Muddy Outdoors.  Their knot is definitely different than those others you mentioned.  The problem is I have 1 of these and 5 lock on stands deployed.  I put it on the one that I felt least comfortable with climbing and transitioning from steps to stand and stand to steps.  I need to get more of them.  I am not much good for tying knots other than a couple of knots I use for fishing.  I'm not sure I would want something designed to save my life in an emergency if I was the one who tied the knots.

Oh well I really only started using a harness regularly in 2011, so I'm a lot safer than I used to be.


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN (Oct 10, 2012)

Exactly what I did.. Dick's Sporting Goods sells the same set up for $40ish ...  Can make the same thing buying in bulk for less than $20ish..  Tied a loop in one end.. Once at the top of the tree, slide the end of the rope thru the loop and let it fall.  Tighten up the loop and then tie the bottom to the bottom of the ladder.. I like the rope tight, so when I am climbing up and down the prusik knot slides.. If it is loose, the rope lifts up and down with the slack and the knot is harder to slide cause the slack messes you up..


----------



## yellowfin (Oct 16, 2012)

This thread encouraged me to get a lifeline..I hung a lock on stand this weekend and used it...Thanks for this post.


----------



## pasinthrough (Oct 16, 2012)

Great job. Then it did what I intended it to do.


----------



## weekender (Oct 16, 2012)

I started using them last year. I bought bulk just like you and made my own. I feel fortunate to have made it all these years without them but now I don't want to be without the life line. I use a lineman's rope with my climber. Great thread, thanks.


----------



## Frank-n-Tines (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't believe how much more comfortable I am, gettin in and out of the stand with the Lifelines!


----------



## jonhayes (Oct 18, 2012)

I've been thinking about making these myself just Out of curiosity it looks like he has 2 Pursick knots on each line just wondering why You would need two and not just one?


----------



## pasinthrough (Oct 18, 2012)

I put two on there in case we double up to film.  That way both of us are hooked up all the way up and down.


----------



## scott30415 (Oct 21, 2012)

Just wanted to say thanks for a great thread, I have hunted for 30 years and climbed some of the old death traps. I have started wearing a harness with all my stands and this was big help to overcome safety while climbing.


----------



## crazyjigr (Oct 21, 2012)

Heard of a 6 foot fall today broken arm between elbow and shoulder. 
These safety lines are a must folks!


----------



## weekender (Oct 21, 2012)

hate to hear about the fall, I thank the good Lord he allowed me to get old enough to finally wise up.


----------



## kevincox (Oct 21, 2012)

I have gone away from loc on stands the past few years. I hunt 95 percent of the time out of my portable and a HSS. Too much can happen with screw in steps, and the straps on the ladders.


----------



## treeman101 (Oct 21, 2012)

You also can put a micro pulley below the prusick and it will advance the knot for you on the way up.  Therefore keeping your hands on climbing instead of advancing the knot.  You will have to be tied in to the knot and the pulley for it to function properly.  Or you can run them on the same carabiner.


----------



## pasinthrough (Aug 4, 2014)

Update time:

I ended up loading all my prusik knots so they would cinch down and not capsize.  We've been using them for a couple of years with no problems at all.  Function and safety are perfect.

I found a vendor at the buckarama this past weekend that had some great rope deals.  He was very informative and he knows his stuff.  He'll be at the Perry show if you want to go by and talk rope with him.

He had some 3,200# 3/8" braid line that I'll be using for my prusik knots.  I tied them with the double fishermans bend as mentioned earlier.  I'll also be adding a very long prusik rope to act as a rescue or stirrup if needed.

I cut my prusik rope to 54" and they will fit the 1/2" main line rope that I'll pick up at the Perry show great.  That 1/2" rope is rated over 8,000#, so no worries there.  You'll need to tape before you cut and burn the cut ends when you are done.

I'll probably be using a figure 8 hitch to make the loops on the main lines so I can cinch it around the tree above me.


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks for the good info.


----------



## riskyb (Aug 4, 2014)

Nice share and glad your friend will be ok


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 5, 2014)

I picked up a rock climbing harness and new tree rope with an adjustment prussik. Set up a 40' double prussik self rescue rope too. 
I just hope its not gonna add to much weight to my already heavy load. I'll carry the self rescue ropes a while and see. 
Thanks for pointing out the great deal at the buckarama Derik.


----------



## Mike81 (Aug 5, 2014)

Pasinthrough,
Can you do a video on how you made yours?  I am a visual learner.


----------



## Bama B (Aug 5, 2014)

looks good


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 5, 2014)

Derik, thanks for the thread.  Safety is much mor important than anything we post here growing antlers or shooting arrows.  Sink it in guys..this is the stuff that matters.


----------



## pasinthrough (Aug 5, 2014)

Mike81 said:


> Pasinthrough,
> Can you do a video on how you made yours?  I am a visual learner.



I'm picking up some new main line on the 15th from the Perry buckarama.  I'll do a quick vid making them and putting one up for ya.  Easy as it can be.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Aug 6, 2014)

How much does the rope cost that you are getting in Perry? That's a long drive for me . I might come out better getting rope at REI or similar.


----------



## Mike81 (Aug 6, 2014)

pasinthrough said:


> I'm picking up some new main line on the 15th from the Perry buckarama.  I'll do a quick vid making them and putting one up for ya.  Easy as it can be.



Great, thanks


----------



## pasinthrough (Aug 6, 2014)

ngabowhunter said:


> How much does the rope cost that you are getting in Perry? That's a long drive for me . I might come out better getting rope at REI or similar.



When I bought the rope from knot and rope supply I had about $22 - $25 in each lifeline for a 30'.  The stuff I'm getting in Perry will take it down to about $19 each for a 40'.


----------



## hmaadd (Aug 6, 2014)

pasinthrough said:


> I'm picking up some new main line on the 15th from the Perry buckarama.  I'll do a quick vid making them and putting one up for ya.  Easy as it can be.




Is the vendor you found from Ga.  I found a guy on ebay selling rope from Ga.  I think Statham GA.


----------



## pasinthrough (Aug 6, 2014)

hmaadd said:


> Is the vendor you found from Ga.  I found a guy on ebay selling rope from Ga.  I think Statham GA.



He was from Florida.  Southeast Trading Post, http://www.southeasttradingcompany.com/


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 7, 2014)

pasinthrough said:


> When I bought the rope from knot and rope supply I had about $22 - $25 in each lifeline for a 30'.  The stuff I'm getting in Perry will take it down to about $19 each for a 40'.



Good to see if coming down a bit cause walmart sells the Muddy safe line for about $23 but its only 30ft

We have a bunch made up and started using them on all the lockons we carried last season but I'm not sure what we have in them


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Aug 9, 2014)

http://gnsc-amboy.com/Documents/General_Docs/TheLifeLine.pdf
This should hopefully help some of yall


----------



## kiltman (Aug 10, 2014)

> http://gnsc-amboy.com/Documents/Gene...heLifeLine.pdf
> This should hopefully help some of yall



  We have a winner!


----------



## pasinthrough (Aug 10, 2014)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> http://gnsc-amboy.com/Documents/General_Docs/TheLifeLine.pdf
> This should hopefully help some of yall



That's a pretty good "how to", but everything I've read says you want ropes rated at 10 times the load it should hold.  For a 180 pound guy, you're looking at 1,800 pound rated rope, for a 250 pound guy, 2,500 etc.  The stuff I got from Knot and Rope supply or that REI carries, was rated at 2,100 pounds for the prusik knot and over 7,000 for the main line.  The stuff I'm getting from the guy at the buckarama is rated for over 8,000 main line @ 1/2" diameter and 3,200 for the 3/8" prusik knot material.  

The prusik knot material needs to be smaller than the main line so it will bite when a load is applied to it.  Using the same size line may allow the prusik knot to run down the length of the main line and that won't help at all.

I've started working on the video.  I just have to find the time to go to the woods and show hanging a set to show it in action.  I should have it ready in a week or 10 days.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Aug 13, 2014)

Was gonna order rope and go that route, but ended up buying the HSS lifeline yesterday at Academy.

I'm usually a do-it-yourself kinda guy (cut a dozen FMJ's to length (bought an older used saw on ebay a while back) last week, put Onestringer wraps on them, fletched em and installed inserts - and they perform just as well as my "store bought" FMJ's (and look pretty dang sharp to me)). 

Still, it just seemed like a simpler solution to buy the HSS product (that I know's right) rather than ordering rope to save a few dollars. 

Will break it out of the package this weekend. 

Have been reading about the lifelines for a while in here, but never really had an understanding what the conversation was all about. This thread made it click for me. Now I have a clue.

Appreciate those that have promoted the concept - could very well keep someone safe (or alive) that otherwise wouldn't have been.


----------



## deadbox (Aug 13, 2014)

Mandatory at our club to have one on every set you have. Got mine from Walmart online for muddy $22 a pop free shipping.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 9, 2016)

Helpful info, pasinthrough, as usual. 

Probably a good time to bump this back to the top.


----------

